# Stand-up or Shut-up



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I am refering to the 10 Commandments on Fargo City Property.

IMHO, the Freethinkers are a gaggle of clucking hens and need to be shushed as they are disrupting the adults as they try to talk.

If you are a Fargo resident and you actually have a thought-process of your own and are NOT a "Freethinker", go to the monument between 10 and 5:00 today to sign the petition to protect them. It is rediculous that we have to fight to keep this there.

If ever there was a frame in time when God is needed more then ever it is now. Let us not keep Him out of our lives, but bring Him ever more into it.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ditto :thumb:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What? I'm confused, but then again that Fargoinian news wouldn't be the same as it is here...


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Soooooooo........ Anybody that doesnt agree with your religious stance doesnt have a thought process? I remember reading in history about a time when many people thought like you. I think it was called the Spanish Inquisition, or was it the Salem Witch Trials. I also believe it should stay, but all sections of the public should be allowed to represent themselves on public property.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I think we should put a big statue of the Koran there also. Maybe a bust of Buddha, all the Greek Gods, all the Roman Gods, pictures of fairies and elves, ......ect. Then maybe we could make all the PC people happy. You know it is important to make everybody happy and by ALL MEANS don't forget anyone! :roll: I hate polotics!! (yes I meant to spell it that way) :evil: :evil: :evil: Fricken people!!!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i am an atheist, but i have no problems with any religion. but to people who have problems with things like you are describing, grow the hell up. if it bothers you, dont look at it. people who try to stop things like this dont realize that it is the same freedom that is allowing them to voice there oppinion that they are fighting to end. im not a resident, but im with jiffy.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

jdpete75 said:


> Soooooooo........ Anybody that doesnt agree with your religious stance doesnt have a thought process? I remember reading in history about a time when many people thought like you. I think it was called the Spanish Inquisition, or was it the Salem Witch Trials. I also believe it should stay, but all sections of the public should be allowed to represent themselves on public property.


And my point was that if a person were like minded as I then they should get over there and sign it.

And yes, in my opinion, if you do not "agree with my religious stance" you do not have a thought process. Welcome to America where I can practice, what is it called again, freedom of speech?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> I think we should put a big statue of the Koran there also. Maybe a bust of Buddha, all the Greek Gods, all the Roman Gods, pictures of fairies and elves, ......ect. Then maybe we could make all the PC people happy. You know it is important to make everybody happy and by ALL MEANS don't forget anyone! :roll: I hate polotics!! (yes I meant to spell it that way) :evil: :evil: :evil: Fricken people!!!


Don't forget the fresh orange slices for the summer.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

neb_bo said:


> i am an atheist, but i have no problems with any religion. but to people who have problems with things like you are describing, grow the hell up. if it bothers you, dont look at it. people who try to stop things like this dont realize that it is the same freedom that is allowing them to voice there oppinion that they are fighting to end. im not a resident, but im with jiffy.


I have to agree with you in part of this. If someone says to me Happay Hanaka or Happy Ramadon (If these are wrong and it offends you, I am sorry) I smile and say you too! For Pete sakes, grow up Freethinkers. It is your fault and people that are like minded that have gotten this country in the piss-pot we are in. Well, you and Democrat's.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What in the actual message of the ten commandments points to any particular religion, answer nothing. There are similar rules spelled out in all other religions

They are simply good rules necessary for a society to function well,

the people that find them repugnant are not by any means "free thinkers" they are closed minded people that cannot tolerate other ideas


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

neb_bo said:


> i am an atheist, but i have no problems with any religion. but to people who have problems with things like you are describing, grow the hell up. if it bothers you, dont look at it. people who try to stop things like this dont realize that it is the same freedom that is allowing them to voice there oppinion that they are fighting to end. im not a resident, but im with jiffy.


Your one of the only atheists that have not attacked my religion. For so many years I have felt as if I have had a target on my back. I don't often talk about it unless someone else brings the subject up. When they are talking down about Christianity I will speak up. Sometimes only to be called a dumb F*&%ing Christian. It's good to see your open minded attitude. You are so far beyond the "Freethinkers" that no comparison can be drawn. I can't find the words to express how much I appreciate your view towards this situation.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobm said:


> What in the actual message of the ten commandments points to any particular religion, answer nothing. There are similar rules spelled out in all other religions
> 
> They are simply good rules necessary for a society to function well,
> 
> the people that find them repugnant are not by any means "free thinkers" they are closed minded people that cannot tolerate other ideas


Bob,

That is a fact. There is no "one" religion selected. I am a Christian and I believe in God.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

The monument has been there for a long time and should remain there for a long time. Whoever decided to put this much effort into having it moved is an idiot.

If we move this one, should we move all monuments with any religious symbols in the city, state, or nation?

Leave it the way it is, shut up, mind your own business, stop wasting everybodies time, and stop wasting money on this.

It shouldn't matter what religion you are, this is a landmark in the city of Fargo, not a landmark for christianity. This makes about as much sense as somebody walking by the Statue of Liberty and saying, I'm offended by that national monument and am going to spend all my time trying to get it moved to private property.

Ridiculous!!!!!!


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

If being married has taught me anything it's this: some battle aren't worth fighting. Just move the thing and be done with it. I don't want my city commission's time wasted fighting over this anymore.

They may be a pain in the neck, but I think they know what they're doing. They proposed that sister monument to trap people into not allowing it. By dis-allowing a historical sister-monument the ten commandments monument is no longer a historical monument. It's a religious one. Checkmate. If the thing stays where it's at, the sister-monument talk will come back.

I am frustrated by people's unwillingness to just drop the issue on both sides, but I think it's been proven that the Freethinkers aren't going away. Moving it now stops the city from being bogged down in more debate and another court case (in which losing is a very real possibility). The monument loses any meaning when the only context in which people see it is a tug-of-war. Why would you even want that?!

Just move it, and we can all move on!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Screw that why allow yourself to be pushed around by a bunch of bullies I would fight it, I would rather my tax dollars go to that.

I'm so tired ot this kind of sh%t I actaully think that whoever these socalled "Free thinkers" are should be beaten to a pulp and kicked out of town.

And its not a religous thing with me, I am really tired of some anus telling other people that because they dont like it, everybody else cannot like it either.

If you guys know who is behind this you ought to burn em out.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> If you guys know who is behind this you ought to burn em out.


Unfortunatley it is a n Ex-Mayor of Fargo.......


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good his house should be easy to find :lol:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't like being pushed around any more than anyone else, but this fight's devolving into fighting just for the sake of fighting. They've been at it for years and aren't going anywhere. Losing an expensive court battle is a very real possibility, and we're fighting over a movie poster. (The producers of the move "The Ten Commandments" were giving them away) It's just not worth it. The monument loses its meaning by being nothing more than something to fight over.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

To spice the thread up, just so you know, the Chief Islamic Figure, Muhammed stands holding the Quran on US federal property...

Can anyone guess where?

Do you know who stands next to him?

:lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

US Supreme Court Building, ironically Moses among others


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Bobm wrote: "
I'm so tired ot this kind of sh%t I actaully think that whoever these socalled "Free thinkers" are should be beaten to a pulp and kicked out of town."

I know what you mean, Bob. I felt the same way everytime I was training in the South and I had Baptist's tell me that since I was raised Catholic then I wasn't a true Christian and would go to hell unless I accepted Jesus properly (i.e. _their _way); I feel like that everytime someone calls me a "Baby-Killer" if I won't join their Pro-Life cause, or just if they find out I am a Democrat in general(actually, the indocrination involves more hands-on training during the flag burning portion than the abortion portion); hell, there a lot of times on here I feel like using what training I have too beat some *** when I read something that attacks what beliefs I have.

But I don't, because although I don't understand people, I understand caring about something, and being committed. I may not agree with MSG Rude, but I respect his committment to his beliefs. And I know that you can easily follow this up with a post saying that you were being figurative, or hell, even admit to being literal, but either way advocating violence against someone because they feel as passionate about an issue as you do, but happen to have the opposite viewpoint? That will never help you make a true, valid point. Which is why, no matter how deserved it would be, I won't deck the next guy to question my morals just because I don't have his beliefs.

Sorry ya'all, I'm off the soapbox now. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

while I agree with your post in general your anology is flawed



> Which is why, no matter how deserved it would be, I won't deck the next guy to question my morals just because I don't have his beliefs.


to make your anology correct you would have to change your beliefs to satisfy him.

The "free thinkers" ( what ironic name) want them to remove what they disagree with thats a lot more than "question my morals".

Some things are worth fighting over, I actaully had a neighbor tell me he didn't like my flag on the front of my house because he didn't like George Bush fighting in Iraq ( what they have to do with one another is another an indication of what amindless idiot this guy is) anyway I told him to try remove it and see what happens to his A$$ next.

My wife says I am a jerk and shouldn't say things like that to neighbors, maybe I am, but my flag is still where I put it.

I repeat, some things are worth fighting over.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Bob, what they disagree with is the combination of church and state, and gathered from some of your prior posts I would guess that you're not the biggest fan of the seperation of the two. And that's your right, and I have the right to believe HIGHLY in the seperation from the two, for reasons and experiences I made on the last post. The city choose to not allow a secular monument to be put up next to the Ten Commandment monument, hey if you can have one you can have the other. Yes, some things are worth fighting for, I just think you have to pick the right means of attack.

You neighbor is the moron, not you, tho. How can you equate our flag with one individual, from a small sliver of our nation's history? That flag and everything it represents is a helluva lot bigger than any one American, so whether he hates/loves Bush, the two are respective.

Now _that_ was worth fighting over!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Bob, what they disagree with is the combination of church and state, and gathered from some of your prior posts I would guess that you're not the biggest fan of the seperation of the two


You couldn't be more wrong about me, all religions have fanatics within them and I dont want any of them involved in our govt.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I stand corrected and agree about fanatics in all religions, and also among those with no religion. Consider this a heartfelt apology.

Boy, we've agreed twice in one post, maybe there is hope for this nation's future! :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> And yes, in my opinion, if you do not "agree with my religious stance" you do not have a thought process.


I don't want to take this out of context so I'll simply ask do you mean (1) if a person doesn't agree with your particular religion they have no thought process or (2) if a person doesn't agree you have the right to practice a particular religion they have no thought process.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Gohon said:


> > And yes, in my opinion, if you do not "agree with my religious stance" you do not have a thought process.
> 
> 
> I don't want to take this out of context so I'll simply ask do you mean (1) if a person doesn't agree with your particular religion they have no thought process or (2) if a person doesn't agree you have the right to practice a particular religion they have no thought process.


I would have to answer your question part 'A' and 'B' both with a yes.

I was being a smart-butt and stating that if you do not agree with me then you are not as clear a thinker as I must be. Get it? i was being a jerk all the way around stating that if you do not think exactly as I do that I think that you can not think....making a funny sir.

This is for everyone else.

Remember the Army motto? "You can be an indiviual as long as you look, act, speak, and sound like everyone else."

And just to continue stirring...I think that in todays world that that little reminder to not kill anyone, steal your neighbors stuff, honoring your dad and mom, don't tell a lie about someone and stuff like that should be posted every where there are people.

Schools (OMG...was there a gasp from a liberal as the coffee cup slammed on a desk?), grocery stores, banks, homes, colleges, and every other black dog being walked on the public streets.

What is wrong with the message?

Sickening...why do we have mass shootings in schools? Why do we have perversions like Dru? Why? What in the hell does it hurt to have a stone with words to live by on it? My God, it just might, maybe, who knows, redirrect one person from doing such acts! I don't care who wrote it or what some people say about it. They are good 'rules to live by' so what is wrong with it being there?

If it were reversed and words from Buddah were there and Christians were fighting to get it removed there would be public out cry for the big bad Christian groups picking on the other folks and 'keeping 'em down'.

Leave the damn things there and if these words are so bothering to you and you do not agree with treating eachother as you want to be treated then look the other bloody way!

Sorry, getting off of box now.....


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> If it were reversed and words from Buddah were there and Christians were fighting to get it removed there would be public out cry for the big bad Christian groups picking on the other folks and 'keeping 'em down'.


 :lol: ......... I don't think so. Just FYI if Christians were trying to have words of Buddha removed and claiming separation of church and state, then they would be some awful dumb Christians. Actually they would not possess a thought process of their own. Buddhism is not a religion. Never has been, never was, and never will be. There is no God, hell, or here after in the world of Buddha. Buddhism is nothing more than the practice of learning to live peacefully with everyone on earth and most importantly, living at peace within ones own self. Just thought I'd clear that up for you.

It's good to know that your answer was yes to #2 as I hoped that was your meaning. It is sad though that you also think #1 deserves a yes answer. Seems to me we are fighting some people in a far away land with that very type of thinking. That is certainly your right to think that way but I would hope you would rethink that line of reasoning. Thanks for clearing up my question.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry Gohon but Buddhism is a religion. Maybe not by *your standards *but it is a religion...
Definitions of 'religion' (rĭ-lĭjən) - 4 definitions - The American Heritage® Dictionary

religion (n.) Belief in and reverence for a supernatural power or powers regarded as creator and governor of the universe. 
religion (n.) The life or condition of a person in a religious order. 
religion (n.) A set of beliefs, values, and practices based on the teachings of a spiritual leader.

With about 365 milliion followers -- 6% of the world's population -- Buddhism is the fourth largest religion in the world. It is exceeded in numbers only by Christianity, Islam and Hinduism. Buddhism was founded in Northern India by the first known Buddha, Siddhartha Gautama. In 535 BCE, he attained enlightenment and assumed the title Lord Buddha


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn Mav......You beat me to it!!! 8)


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maverick, it is not by my standards. You're very own examples prove you wrong. (1) Buddhism teaches no supernatural powers. (2) Buddhism does not have a religious order or teach one. (3) Buddhism does not have a spiritual leader. The very first thing you will be told by anyone practicing Buddhism is that Buddha was just an ordinary man. If you want to call Buddhism a religion then feel free to do so but that is not what it is and you will just be repeating what a lot of people don't understand. BTW, when Siddhartha Gautama left home in search for the truth his title was Prince Siddhartha Gautama. He was born of royalty so when he assumed the name Buddha it was natural to add the title Lord Buddha. It had nothing to do with religion.

Maybe this will help you to understand. "Is Buddhism a Religion? This is a question which is often asked. It really depends upon how one defines religion. If it is thought of as a belief in a supreme being to whom one prays for redemption, security, favors or relief from suffering, then, no, Buddhism is not a religion.

The Buddha himself never claimed divinity -- only clear-sightedness and purity of apprehension of truth through deepest intuition, leading to equanimity and enlightenment. He was a great and rare individual but not a god. If some simple and mistaken few have elevated him to godship and worship him with requests for favors and special dispensations, this does not alter the situation one bit.

It seems that in these troubled times, as, indeed, since time immemorial, man has felt the need to have a faith in a supreme being, one who could redeem him from "sin" and relieve his suffering. This is a great fallacy. If indeed there were such a being, why should he be asked to give redemption? Isn't it more important for man to redeem himself? This is what the Buddha believed. Man, he said, is born to suffering. Life is suffering. That is the first of the Four Noble Truths he enunciates -- that there is suffering. In the Second Truth he points out that all suffering has its origins which we must learn to understand, because this is the only way we can arrive at the Third Truth, which is that cessation of this suffering can be achieved. His Fourth Truth clarifies the way out from suffering via the Eightfold Path.

Therefore we ask, if Buddhism is not a religion, what then is it? Our reply is: Buddhism is a way of life, a philosophy, a psychology, a way of thinking, through which we may ourselves take on the responsibility of determining how our life-bearing kamma (karma) will work out for us. Meditation is one of the procedures of mental discipline and purification through which we may begin to learn such responsibility.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Hmmmm..

round and round we go.....

Here I will make it easier for you!!!

The American Heritage® Dictionary quotes religion as:*religion (n.) A set of beliefs, values, and practices based on the teachings of a spiritual leader. *

And Buddhism has beliefs, values and a spiritual Leader:
*Buddhism was founded in Northern India by the first known Buddha, Siddhartha Gautama. In 535 BCE, he attained enlightenment and assumed the title Lord Buddha* Hows does that not QUALIFY as RELIGION???


> The Buddha himself never claimed divinity


 Doesn't really matter if he claimed it or not. Religion is a following of a way of life (to be determined by yourself) So one religion to you may not be religion to me, but is still religion to others. So you see it is actually by our own standards. So when I say * by your standards*, it's actually by other standards of what we (Personally) call religion!

It thoughts like yours that start wars!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The American Heritage® Dictionary quotes religion as:*religion (n.) A set of beliefs, values, and practices based on the teachings of a spiritual leader.*


*

Again.... just for you ......... there is no spiritual leader involved...... only in your imagination and the imagination of the ignorant.




And Buddhism has beliefs, values and a spiritual Leader:

Click to expand...

Beliefs..... yes in one's self. Everyone has some form of belief but no spiritual leader is involved.




Buddhism was founded in Northern India by the first known Buddha, Siddhartha Gautama. In 535 BCE, he attained enlightenment and assumed the title Lord Buddha

Click to expand...

*


> Hows does that not QUALIFY as RELIGION???


He eventually would have been called Lord Gautama anyway because of royalty. Everyone attains enlightenment when they discover something they have been searching for............. well almost everyone. Get a clue and find something besides a damn dictionary to prop up your ignorance on the subject.



> "The Buddha himself never claimed divinity". Doesn't really matter if he claimed it or not. Religion is a following of a way of life (to be determined by yourself) So one religion to you may not be religion to me, but is still religion to others. So you see it is actually by our own standards. So when I say *not by your standards*, it's actually by other standards of what we (Personally) call religion!


The we in this case is simply you. Ask the practicing Buddhist and they will tell you you're full of crap......... well maybe in a more enlightening way I suspect. You're trying to present yourself as all knowing about something you haven't a clue about. Give it up....... you look silly enough as it is.



> It thoughts like yours that start wars!!!!


Well that actually sums up the real reason for your post and what you are really attempting to do.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Here is where your 50 year old childness comes out.....


> Get a clue and find something besides a damn dictionary to prop up your ignorance on the subject.


 Funny thing is I am Catholic Lutheran, Buddhist, Jewish and all the religions ( I believe in 1 nation/world if you know what I mean)(which you don't)so how could I be ignorant about that facts. I am looking outside the box and at every box. Not just the ones I believe in......


> Give it up....... you look silly enough as it is.


Here we go again!!!!!!Hmmmm......
I love how you 
A) speak for 365 million followers......


> there is no spiritual leader involved......


 Tell that to the 365 million followers and see what they say? Better yet tell them that they are not religious for being buddhist!! 
B) Say that there is no religious leader involvement when God cannot be proven scientifically? Only Religiously(which is based off belief)???
C) Cannot have a civil debate with out being childish....(REFER TO TOP)



> Well that actually sums up the real reason for your post and what you are really attempting to do.


 Actually that's your assumption!! (Judging by your answer you cannot talk to me MAN TO MAN? I was really trying to have a civil conversation with you but you have no self control and have to go the childish way). When really *your* not *honoring* another *religion*(or what other call their religion). Hence the war comment! By you not honoring their religion is how wars start!!!

Really Gohon when are WE going to be able to have a civil conversation? Well as soon as you get over your ego I suppose? :eyeroll:

Don't worry about it...I just ignored you.....


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavarick, I'm well aware of what you are attempting to do. I know your still seething from a couple weeks ago. It really is to bad that you did not take the advice Chris gave you then but I'm not surprised. I am surprised that you tried this again so soon. You really should have listened to Chris. I can back up everything I said with facts. You cannot............ I know what I'm talking about........... you do not. So if you want to play this little game then you will simply have to find someone else to play with or play by yourself. You don't want to have a conversation..... you just want to argue and try to continue a past squabble that you lost and can't stand.

You want to call Buddhism a religion because you think a dictionary defines it as such then fine, go right ahead. It really has nothing to do with this thread anyway. There are others that do the same thing out of ignorance and I could care less. Here is some more reading to help you out. These are written by some of those 365 million followers you think would be so upset. they do not agree with you either. Enough said.

http://www.buddhanet.net/nutshell03.htm

http://www.buddhistinformation.com/is_b ... igion1.htm

http://www.purifymind.com/BuddhismReligion.htm

http://www.nalandabodhi.org/science_of_mind.html


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I'm well aware of what you are attempting to do


No you don't.......If you truely were aware (like you said) of what I was attempting to do. You would have left out the childish acts, as I did. I was really seeing if we could do this as adults but you proved otherwise!! So you see your wrong again!!



> It really is to bad that you did not take the advice Chris gave you then but I'm not surprised. I am surprised that you tried this again so soon. You really should have listened to Chris


So are you speaking for Chris.....Really if you must know here it is straight from his PM!!!



> Just ignore him, who cares what he thinks anyways.


So you see....your wrong again.......Sorry Chris if you don't like it but if he is going to talk for you, I am going to say what was really said!!!!



> I can back up everything I said with facts. You cannot............ I know what I'm talking about........... you do not


 So you are saying that the quotes from a dictionary are not TRUE. Man you are an idiot!! Funny thing is that one of my quotes came right off one of the websites you listed!!!!! Get over your ego!!!


> So if you want to play this little game then you will simply have to find someone else to play with or play by yourself


Who the one playing games? I'll give you a a hint....look in the mirror?



> You don't want to have a conversation..... you just want to argue and try to continue a past squabble that you lost and can't stand.


Are you talking for me now? Do you realise you just had a conversation with yourself? Get over your ego.......


> You want to call Buddhism a religion because you think a dictionary defines it as such then fine, go right ahead.


Or maybe it the 365 million followers that might make it a religion! But not to you.Who are you to tell ANYONE that what they believe is not religion. Sorry I forgot you are god. In your own mind!
Here I will sayit agian....get over your ego....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This has lost it's value. They voted to keep it yesterday. I'm not angry, but I will say drop the feud or I will lock the thread. As of late there have been a few people that can't let things go. I'm not speaking for Chris, but I will bet you dimes to dollars if this continues there will be a tightening of the rules. I refer you to the 18lb Canada thread which always has a hard time staying civil. 
Like I said I am not angry, but I want to pass along my thoughts on this.

I googled "list of world religions" just for my own curiosity. Anyone is free to agree or disagree, but this list should provide a way for everyone to put aside their opinions. I hope. We have perhaps all been taught different, so lets just respect each others opinion on the subject. Your experience and education may influence your personal decision. There, no one is right or wrong, so we can all drop it.

http://www.adherents.com/Religions_By_Adherents.html


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Plainsman, my wife comes from a country that largely practices Buddhism. Her older brother is a Christian but still accepts and practices parts of Buddhism. There is a Buddha box in my own home. Inside are pictures of my parents, my wife's parents and her younger brother. My wife is not a practicing Buddhist but she believes in a afterlife. I speak from personal experience, not some misunderstood dictionary interpretation that does not apply. Ask my wife if Buddhism is a religion and she will tell you no, not in the context of a true religion such as found in the western world where there is a divine being. She will also tell you that some people do call Buddhism a religion for connivance but do not really accept the term. Of course some misguided people will look at Buddhism as a religion. Some Democrats look at the NRA as a religion............ neither one are.

It's pretty hard to ignore someone that follows you around from thread to thread trying to start fights. Someone that attempts to degrade you and your parents through PM's. Someone that shotguns over a dozen PM's in just a few hours to you, calling you names and challenging you to come to ND so he can fight you...... like some fifth grader. PM's have no meaning to him so they don't work as he sent mine to Chris because he thought I had sent his PM's out also but I didn't. That itself is a clue how his mind functions. Now he puts parts of Chris's PM's on here. BTW, I was told the same thing by Chris as to ignoring him but I won't post them here. I did ignore him......... take note he jumped in here with the trash talk again. I can't block his PM's. I can't stop him from following me around. He told me he and Chris were High School pals and he would say what he pleases. With that kind of attitude what should one expect. If the thread gets locked it is not of my doing. He said he had ignored me......... I have no need to converse with this guy. Him saying he put me on his ignore list was a relief. I guess his ignore button doesn't work because here he is again this morning. So much for him keeping his word.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> It's pretty hard to ignore someone that follows you around from thread to thread trying to start fights.


Where did I try to satrt a fight in this forum. I was giving you my opinion and you didn't want to hear it. Get the facts straight!! I thought that's what this forum was about?



> PM's have no meaning to him so they don't work as he sent mine to Chris because he thought I had sent his PM's out also but I didn't.


Come on at least be MAN enough to admit that you sent yours to him? Or are you mouse! I know you did!!!



> Now he puts parts of Chris's PM's on here.


Sorry but I put one sentence on here and now you can't take it!!Stop crying old man!!!


> take note he jumped in here with the trash talk again


Get real old man...who started the trash talk???You did righ there!!!!


> Get a clue and find something besides a damn dictionary to prop up your ignorance on the subject





> Give it up....... you look silly enough as it is


No trash up till then....Seriously.....


> He told me he and Chris were High School pals and he would say what he pleases


. An absolute LIE...Now you are pulling ****tt straight out your asss. NOWHERE DID I SAY ANYTHING LIKE THAT!!!That was an all out lie!!!! You were the one talking about talking to other people and referencing that you talked to other people on here about me. Then told you that I had done the same except the people I talked to run the sight! NOWWHERE did I say that I will say anything about being able to say what I want! You then talked about how you would be here longer than me. I then gave you a brief history of my famly and Chris's. THAT IS A BLANTANT LIE!!!!!!Now you are a liar!!!! Get the facts straight!!!!



> I guess his ignore button doesn't work because here he is again this morning. So much for him keeping his word.


When you come on here and spout LIES I have the right to straighten the truth out.....Grow up.....for 50 or so old man you are VERY CHILDISH!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavarick I don't need to lie. Your PM's are in my save box. Just drop it now once and for all. You stay away from me, I'll stay away from you.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Mavarick I don't need to lie.


Then tell the truth!!!!KNOW WHERE DID I SAY THAT I WOULD/COULD SAY WHAT I WANT!!! The truth please



> Your PM's are in my save box


 AS yours are saved in mine!!


> Just drop it now for once and all. You stay away from me, I'll stay away from you.


 Let it be known that I DID NOT have any intentions of starting a fight. Just express an opinion. You started the fight!!

But here is where we agree.....


> You stay away from me, I'll stay away from you.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

This is REALLY dumb. Maverick, stay away from Gohon, and vice versa. We'll just have to shut another one down.

RC


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Maverick and Gohon, use the Ignore Feature or keep it to PMs. Your bone to pick with each other does not belong in public.

thanks


----------

